# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  PC κου κάνει καφέ - Ναι είναι εφικτό!

## orgixmh

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Προσπαθώ να κάνω μια usb frappeδιέρα για να απολαμβάνω frappe στη στιγμή!
Χριάζομαι αρκετή βοηθια για το project μιας και είμαι noobaki στα ηλεκτρονικά

Σας δίνω τα σχέδια  παρακάτο!

http://testdrive2008.freehostia.com/frappediera.html

Τώρα αυτο που χριάζομαι είναι οι ηλεκτροβάνες και το κύκλομα usb...
καμια ιδέα?

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ

Αδερφέ τα ΣΠΑΕΙ!!!!!εχω τρελό κολημα με τετοιες κατασκευές..Ηδη το ξεκίνησα...(για την ακριβεια τώρα σκεφτομαι πως να το κάνω....)

----------


## orgixmh

Εύχομαι να λητουργεί....αν κανεις κάτι στείλε και σε μας!!!

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ

Αρχικα θα κολήσω το μοτερακι με τον έλικα απο το χτυτηρι για να μην χρησιμοποιειται ολοκληρο το χτυπητήρι και θα το προσαρμόσω πάνω σε εναν μηχανισμο ο οποιος θα ανεβαινει και θα κατεβενει οταν το ποτηρι παει απο κατω..δεν εχω ιδεα όμως για τις βανεσ..οποιος μπορει ασ βοηθησει..νομιζω πως θα ταν καλυτερο να περνει τροφοδοσια απο την rs232 γιατι το usb ΝΟΜΙΖΩ δεν δουλευει με κανονικο ρευμα...χωρις ομως να μαι σιγουρος....

----------


## kopla

Δε θυμάμαι πόσο ρεύμα δίνει η RS. Η USB πάντως δίνει 5Volt @ 500mA μέγιστο ανά HUB.
Δεν είναι καλή ιδέα να πάρεις από USB ρεύμα (για την εφάρμογή σου).

----------


## tasosmos

Οτι θυρα και να χρησιμοποιησετε (αν μιλαμε για ελεγχο μεσω πισι οποτε μαλλον θα χρειαστει και μικροελεγκτης) θα χρειαστειτε εξωτερικη πηγη ρευματος ή εστω συνδεση απευθειας με το τροφοδοτικο για ολα αυτα.
Ηλεκτροβανες υπαρχουν ετοιμες αλλα ειναι σχετικα ακριβες.
Οσον αφορα τις σταθμες νερου κτλ μπορειτε να βαλετε διαφανα δοχεια για να διευκολυνετε την ζωη σας.

Παντως υποψιν οτι δεν θα ειναι ευκολη κατασκευη για να δουλευει σωστα, ουτε φτηνη και ουτε πρακτικη κατα την γνωμη μου.

----------


## orgixmh

Αν αφαιρέσεις τα χρήματα απο τις ηλεκτροβάνες είναι παρκετά φθινή...Σκεψου να κσυπνας το πρωί και να πατάς το πουμπί απο το control που στέλνει στο girder και να σου κάνει τον καφέ...Τα σπάει....
Άσε και η ταρίφα που μου σπάει τα νεύρα "Καφέ κανει?" ΝΑΙ ΚΆΝΕΙ !!!!

Η τροφοδοσία 8α είναι +12v το κυκλομα σε LPT1 (Παράλιλη) το πρόγραμμα Vbasic..μικροελενκτής δεν χριάζετε 8α βάλω 5 ρελέ που 8a πέρνουνε +5v και  8a ανοίγουνε την γραμμή των +12v

Γραμμή 1# Νερό
Γραμμή 2# Καφές
Γραμμή 3# Ζάχαρη
Γραμμή 4# Μixer
Γραμμή 5# Κατέβασμα mixer!

Το κυκλομα οπος το σκέφτομαι... Κάθε βοηθεια δεκτή!




Οταν στα ρελέ θα πάει +5 απο την παράλιλη θα αφίνουνε να περνάει +12...Ρυθμίζοντασ τον χρόνο απο το pc θα κάνεις καλές δοσολογίες και καλό χτύπιμα...
Δεν έχω ιδέα για το πος θα γίνει το κύκλομα και θέλω βοήθεια.. F1 F1 F1 :P

Y.Γ.
Δεν πήγα ηλεκτρονικός είμαι πληροφορικάριος ασχολούμε με τεχνολογίες server-client πάνω σε servlets και γενικότερα με προγραμματισμό...Παρόλα αυτα ξέρω πος το R ειναι αντίσταση κτλ.
Έχω κάνει αρκετές καατασκευές με την βοήθεια του site και τον υπέροχων users του...Οπότε τα ηλεκτρονικά σας να έιναι λίγο απλά και όχι σύνθετα...είναι ο λόγος που επιλέγω LPT και όχι USB :P
*Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια που μου έχετε δώσει πάνω στα ηλεκτρονικά και sorry για των πόνω πάνω στα μάτια σας απο τα ΑΘΛΙΑ ελληνικά μου!*[/u]

----------


## thanos

Καλη πατεντα ακουγεται αλλα μιια μικρη παρατηρησουλα...Ζεστο θα το πινουμε το φραπε????Αν ειναι να τρεχεις να βαζεις παγακια...

----------


## orgixmh

Τι σας λέει θα δουλέψει?



Αν δεν εμφανίζετε η φοτο κάντε κλικ http://testdrive2008.freehostia.com/rele.jpg

----------


## xifis

μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα θερμος για το κρυο νερο κ να το βαζεις απο βραδυς,να πεφτεις για υπνο,κ το πρωι 8αναι ακομα παγωμενο ελπιζω!σαν ιδεα ακουγεται πολυ απλη,κ πιστευω θα δουλεψει.δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεσαι τπτ περισοτερο,αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι η υλοποιηση,δηλ το σασι της συσκευης,οπως κ οι βανες κ τα νερα.το cdrom μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει αυτουσιο,χωρις πολλες πατεντες εκτος απο ενα διακοπτακι/ρελεδακι που να παταει το eject κουμπι.

----------


## tasosmos

Για να ειναι ακομα κρυο το πρωι πρεπει να ειναι ουσιαστικα παγος το βραδυ, δηλ θα πρεπει να προβλεψεις για μονωση γυρω-γυρω για αποφυγη προβληματων λογω υγροποιησης απο τον αερα στα ηλεκτρονικα, αλλιως δεν θα αντεξει πολυ...

----------


## DT200

Εγώ πάντως φέτος έφτιαξα την πρώτη σούβλα USB, με μεγάλη επιτυχία !!!
Του χρόνου θα πουλήσω πολλά κομμάτια…   :Very Happy:

----------


## jimk

DT200:Εγώ πάντως φέτος έφτιαξα την πρώτη σούβλα USB, με μεγάλη επιτυχία !!! 


XAXAXAXA KALOOOO ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΠΤΟΠ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΙΣΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΖΕΣΤΗ :P  :P   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## skapogr24

θελουμε φωτο .................δεν πιστευουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## xazopartalos

Πολυ καλο. Υπαρχει καμια φωτογραφια???

----------


## lynx

πλακα κανει... απο την USB θυρα δεν θα μπορουσε να γυρισει ουτε καλαμακι σουβλσκι   :Laughing: 

[edit]

διορθωση...   :Rolling Eyes:  με ενα gearbox παρομοιο με αυτο... θα ειχε αρκετη ροπη για να γυριζει το αρνι με ενα τυπικο μοτερακι
και τροφοδοσια απο USB...

http://www.china-reducers.com/planet...china-made.jpg
http://www.trossenrobotics.com/store...-56004-GCK.jpg

----------


## Lykos1986

Ε δεν είπε ο άνθρωπός πως τροφοδοτούσε το μοτέρ από την  USB! Μπορεί απλά να το ελέγχει από αυτήν!!!

----------


## PCMan

Καλά, κανείς δεν πίνει καφέ με γάλα και καλαμάκι? :P

Πολύ καλή πατέντα!!!

Σκέφτομαι πως να το κάνω αλλα δεν βγάζω άκρη γιατι δεν ξέρω απο μικροελεγκτες και δεν θέλω να το κάνω με χρήση Η/Υ γιατί 1)είναι μακρυά 2)δεν καταλαβαίνω την χρησιμότητα του (αφου θα πας που θα πας μεχρι την καφετιέρα, περίμενε και λίγο να γίνει ο καφές..) και 3) δεν ξέρω πως να τα συνδέσω...

----------


## PCMan

Σκέφτηκα κάτι.

Έστω ότι φτιάχνουμε έναν κύλινδρο με κάποιες ελλείψεις. 
Η κάθε έλλειψη πατάει και έναν διακόπτη που αυτός με την σειρά του κάνει μια εργασία. Όταν ο διακόπτης βγει απτην έλλειψη τότε σταματάει και η αντίστοιχη εργασία. Ο κύλινδρος αυτός γυρνάει πάντα μέχρι να φτάσει στην έλλειψη που υπάρχει ο αρχικός διακόπτης. Αυτός θα κόβει την τροφοδοσία του κυλίνδρου. Για να αρχίσει πάλι όλος αυτός ο κύκλος, αρκεί ένα πάτημα ενός εξωτερικού κουμπιού στιγμιαία, έτσι ώστε να κουνηθεί ο κύλινδρος,  να βγει από την έλλειψη ο αρχικός διακόπτης και να αρχίσει η διαδικασία από την αρχή.


Ο χρόνος των διακοπτών της ζάχαρης, του καφέ, του γάλακτος και του νερού μέσα στις ελλείψεις θα είναι ο ίδιος αλλά θα ρυθμίζονται με ποτενσιόμετρο απ'έξω. Δηλαδή θα μεταβάλλεται η ταχύτητα του κάθε μηχανισμού.

Η ταχύτητα του κυλίνδρου θα είναι η ίδια πάντα.

Για νερό σκέφτομαι κάποια μικρή αντλία.
Για γάλα δεν έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα...

Το καλαμάκι μάλλον θα το βάζω εγώ  :Laughing: 

Όσο για το κρύο νερό... Μια ψήκτρα μέσα στο δοχείο του νερού συνδεμένη με ένα peltier...  :Wink: 

Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μια αυτόματη φραπεδιέρα μέσα σε ένα ωραίο κουτί απο πλέξι γκλάς όπου θα πατάς ένα κουμπί και θα σου κάνει τον καφέ όπως το έχεις ρυθμίσει εσύ απο τα 4 ρυθμιστικά (καφέ ζάχαρης νερού γάλακτος) που θα υπάρχουν στην πρόσοψη.  :Very Happy: 

Μου θυμίζει λατέρνα ή διακόπτη πληντιρίου  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ιδού και μια ζωγραφιά:


Πως σας φαίνεται?

----------


## Επιστήμων

Καλά όλα αυτά που λέτε αλλά είστε σίγουροι
οτι μεσα απο την ηλεκτροβάνα θα τρέχει η ζάχαρη και 
ο καφές ? Και μάλιστα πάντα σταθερή ποσότητα ?

Ηλεκτροβάνα καλή έχει 32Ε με ανοχή μέχρι 20bar.
Αλλά μήπως με τον καιρό θα μπλοκάρει απο τη ζάχαρη 
και τον καφέ ?

Προσωπικά δεν θα το συνιστούσα για μακροχρόνια χρήση.

----------


## GeorgeK

Για να πάρετε ιδέες μπορειτε να δείτε στις εταιρίες που πουλάνε είδη βιομηχανικής παραγωγής (ηλεκτροκινούμενα) πχ ΑΒΒ (ακριβά)
Για πιο φτηνή λύση δείτε σε Lego και σε εκπαιδευτικές πλαστικές αρπάγες . Αυτές πάνε κανά 50-100Ε . 
Πάντως αν έπινα καφέ (πολύ σπάνιο) πιστεύω θα άξιζαν και 300Ε για κάτι τέτοιο . 

Προσωπικά θα το έφτιαχνα με αρπάγη . 
Έχουμε σε γυάλινο βαζάκι τον καφέ και τη ζάχαρη . Η αρπάγη έχει κουταλάκι από αυτά στις φρουτόκρεμες . 
Το βαζάκι έχει καπάκι που σκεπάζει αλλά δεν σφίγγει πολύ και μάλιστα με κρίκο επάνω του να το βγάζει η αρπάγη . 
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορούμε να έχουμε και τη στοιβα με τα πλαστικά ποτήρια ώστε να τα παίρνει ένα ένα .

----------


## eebabs2000

Αν και δεν πίνω καφέ, πιστεύω ότι η κατασκευή θα ήταν πολύ μουράτη... Σίγουρα απαιτείται μικροελεγκτής με καλή γνώση προγραμματισμού των θυρών του υπολογιστή... Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και διαφορετικά προγράμματα, ανάλογα τι καφέ θες να σου φιάχνει...

----------


## kopla

Για μένα θα έχει ένα τεράστιο μείον αν δεν είναι αυτόνομη εφαρμογή.
Τί να τον κάνει το υπολογιστή ???

----------


## skapogr24

για να μπορη να υπολογιζη..........ποσο καφε.........ποσι ζαχαρι..........ποσο νερο.  :Laughing:

----------


## kopla

Δεν θα υπολογίσεις διαφορική εξίσωση, μια απλή δοσολογία.
Πιστεύω ότι με διακόπτες ... [Πικρός Μέτριος Γλυκός] [Ελαφρύς Βαρύς] [Γάλα] κτλ θα είναι πολύ handy
_Δικό σου είναι το project .. οπότε όπως σε βολεύει_   orgixmh
Αν δεις κανα παρόμοιο να πουλιέται χωρίς λάπτοπ... δικό μου θα είναι  :o

----------


## orgixmh

Ναι έχετε δίκαιο αλλα το ξαναλέω πος δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός και είναι δύσκολο να προγραμματίσω κάποιο chip...στο μεταξί συμβιβάζομαι με τον προγραμματισμό στο pc :P Αν έχετε κάτι εύκολο για να δουλέυει και μόνο του καλός :P 

Thanks for all!

----------


## gxry

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Coffee.html

----------


## P@s@ris!

λοιπόν...εγώ το ξεκίνησα...δεν ξέρω πότε θα το τελειώσω...
τώρα κοντεύω να τελειώσω το πρόγραμμα..το έφτιαξα με visual basic...από εκει επιλέγεις καφε ,ζάχαρη ,γαλά και πρόσθεσα και σοκολάτα...κρατάει στατιστικά...και έχει και προεπιλογές..
μόλις το τελειώσω..θα κάτσω να σχεδιάσω το κύκλωμα...για να αρχίσει η κατασκευή να παίρνει παίρνει σχήμα.....
όσο για την ψύξη του νερού...μάλλον το κόλπο με το peltier λέω να κάνω.....

----------


## dikos

Και μετά μας λένε τρελούς εμάς που φτιάχνουμε ρομπότ.
Με εσάς τι να πεί κανείς;  :Very Happy:

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Και μετά μας λένε τρελούς εμάς που φτιάχνουμε ρομπότ.
> Με εσάς τι να πεί κανείς;



να φτιάξετε ρομπότ που να φτιάχνει καφέ...
χεχεχεχεχεχχε  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## johnpan

τελικά είχαμε καμία πρόοδο?

----------

